# Has anyone seen the Innocent smoothies ad?



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I saw it last night and it has a rabbit thinking out loud, so cute!! The rabbit reminded me of Weebarrox's magic and smokey


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

YouTube - an advert with a rabbit in it this is it.

i love this 1

YouTube - cute dog

Ive recently found the breeder of this blue frenchie and im hoping to get 1 from her.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Thats the one! The silver flecks in his chest reminded me of Magic! 

Aw that blue Frenchie is stunning!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

That advert made me laugh so much when I first saw it, I love it. OH gave me a really strange look when I suddenly started laughing.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh yes I love it...reminds me of my Hattie too adorable or what xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I wish they wouldnt use pets in adverts it just encourages lazy tv watchers to buy pets that they then dont look after properly. 

However both the bunnies are adorable!


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

Lol, yeh my mum was talking about that advert the other day saying it looked like Magic


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

WeeBarraxO said:


> Lol, yeh my mum was talking about that advert the other day saying it looked like Magic


Maybe she has a secret double life?


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> Maybe she has a secret double life?


Haha yeah maybe lol, she does tend to go hiding away alot then you search the whole house looking for her then she reapears the first place you looked lol, hence the name Magic lol


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I love that advert! Looks like Rosie...


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes, the bun looks so much like Magic! Bless! 

This advert is so cute!! It's the only advert I don't hit the 'mute' button for.


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

Saw it for the first time last night.  

It was on this morning and my bunnies stopped playing to watch it, I think they wondered why there was an extra bunny in the living room.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> I love that advert! Looks like Rosie...


Aw yes it really does!!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> I saw it last night and it has a rabbit thinking out loud, so cute!! The rabbit reminded me of Weebarrox's magic and smokey


Didnt you know that Gyspy can talk HUMAN! 



















And she does like Innocent Smoothies 

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

OMG your 2 nethies look like my Rebo and Zooty :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_wub:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> OMG your 2 nethies look like my Rebo and Zooty :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_wub:


Yeh  I have noticed that! There seems to be loads of nethies that look like siblings on here 

I think everyone forgets my Nethies  the only one that gets remembered is Hope!

*Heidi*


----------

